# Subconsciously the man of the year



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

I TIP MY HAT TO SUBCONSCIOUSLY;:set1_CHAPLIN3: the man of the year, he had the idea of a new forum for AT which was needed very bad... great work, job well done ................................... we needed this BAD .. he knows when to speak -up......... thanks to everyone else who helped get this going.....mike


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with Mike. Good job Sub!!!

:thumbs_up


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Sub came up with the idea for the "Coaches Corner?" 
I didn't know that... very good idea. The guys on here have helped a lot of people.
Judging from some of the things you read in other sections of AT... more people need to find Coaches Corner!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

da white shoe said:


> Sub came up with the idea for the "Coaches Corner?"
> I didn't know that... very good idea. The guys on here have helped a lot of people.
> Judging from some of the things you read in other sections of AT... more people need to find Coaches Corner!


Nope not my idea. Just vented on the general forum for not having a place for archery discussion (target) that contains serious technical discussion. Tired of wading through the BS of "look at my pretty bow", this vs. that, bashing, rudeness, immaturity, trash talk, fan boys, sales pitches and bad information. Looks like a bunch of the guys think like we do. It is a public forum and you get what you get. Only bad thing is you get guys like us that really like to help people, get tired of it and leave. 

As far as man of the year. No. Disgruntled AT'er of the year - maybe. 

.02


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> Nope not my idea. Just vented on the general forum for not having a place for archery discussion (target) that contains serious technical discussion. Tired of wading through the BS of "look at my pretty bow", this vs. that, bashing, rudeness, immaturity, trash talk, fan boys, sales pitches and bad information. Looks like a bunch of the guys think like we do. It is a public forum and you get what you get. Only bad thing is you get guys like us that really like to help people, get tired of it and leave.
> 
> As far as man of the year. No. Disgruntled AT'er of the year - maybe.
> 
> .02


Gotcha! :thumbs_up
Still... your idea!
It was the same way for the Western Forum... someone suggested it so that you wouldn't have to wade the BS on the general forum.
Fact is, if it wasn't for the western section and the coaches section... I would've been gone long ago.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

So....no "Target Archery" forum? Just all go to Coaches Corner...got it?


----------



## jkarchery83 (Oct 27, 2013)

subconsciously said:


> Nope not my idea. Just vented on the general forum for not having a place for archery discussion (target) that contains serious technical discussion. *Tired of wading through the BS* of "look at my pretty bow", this vs. that,* bashing, rudeness, immaturity, trash talk, *fan boys, sales pitches and bad information. Looks like a bunch of the guys think like we do. It is a public forum and you get what you get. Only bad thing is you get guys like us that really like to help people, get tired of it and leave.
> 
> As far as man of the year. No. Disgruntled AT'er of the year - maybe.
> 
> .02


My thoughts exactly! I'm really happy I found this forum! Its already helped me! I can't wait till it warms up enough so I can put all this great advice to use! Thank you!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> So....no "Target Archery" forum? Just all go to Coaches Corner...got it?


No, the target forum is going to be a new forum for the discussion of competitive target archery only. Mods and other AT officials are working on the details of how to set it up now. Hopefully it will be up and running soon.


----------

